# 2008 Madone: Pro vs Performance fit



## remixity (Jul 30, 2007)

So the 2008 Madone comes in two fits, Pro and Performance. The Pro fit shares the same headtube height and stem length as the 2007 Madone, while the Performance fit features a 3cm taller headtube and 1cm shorter stem.

According to Trek's site: 



> In the past, how a bike fit was tied directly to its geometry. If you wanted a responsive, performance-oriented bike, you were forced into an aggressive fit. For a more natural riding position, the trade-off was a slower-handling geometry. That thinking changes with the all-new Madone. It offers riders a choice of three fit options, all sharing the same ProTour-proven geometry. Now you can have the performance you crave with the riding position that best fits your needs.


The Performance fit is supposed to be more comfortable and its drops more accessible, but are there any drawbacks to handling or aerodynamics with a taller headtube/shorter stem?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

remixity said:


> So the 2008 Madone comes in two fits, Pro and Performance. The Pro fit shares the same headtube height and stem length as the 2007 Madone, while the Performance fit features a 3cm taller headtube and 1cm shorter stem.
> 
> According to Trek's site:
> 
> ...


It's kinda like the Trek Pilot (Performance Fit) and this bike was used at Paris Roubaix. 
Anyway, handling would not be a problem.

Whichever you choose, decide by trying them out first in case you are unsure as to whether you like the more relaxed geometry. 

Good luck


----------



## Saltybiker (Jun 14, 2007)

Little off topic, but Felt is doing the same thing now. Perhaps this is the new thing.


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

Both bikes have the same geometry the Performance fit has 30mm taller head tube that is the only difrence. If you are running more then 30mm of spacers on the pro then get the Performance and use no spacers.


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

From what I have been told, the performance fit should not be compared to a Pilot which had additional geometry changes which negitively effected its handling. From what I understand the performance fit Madone will be a much better handling bike than a Pilot, not much different formt he Madone pro fit.


----------



## mtbdcd (Jul 7, 2002)

gambo2166 said:


> Both bikes have the same geometry the Performance fit has 30mm taller head tube that is the only difrence. If you are running more then 30mm of spacers on the pro then get the Performance and use no spacers.


I seem to remember reading that no spacers is not good. Is there a min/max number of spacers recommended under the stem?


----------

